
Protesters want to publish browsing histories of who voted to strip privacy - drallison
http://www.salon.com/2017/03/30/privacy-payback-protesters-want-to-publish-browsing-histories-of-republicans-who-voted-to-strip-privacy-rights/
======
drallison
A PROTEST, crowd-sourced by several groups. It does seem like appropriate
payback. One can only hope that such a protest can sustain itself for long
enough to be effective. One-time publication may not be enough.

Perhaps someone can publish analytics on the browsing histories as well so we
all can know who is viewing what.

